# Anybody need a days work



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I need a helper for tomorrow to install some duct work. Need help getting it in the attic and taking the old out. Nothing over ten pounds and the new is already precut and ready for install. The hole this all passes through is 16 inches by 22 inches. So that should tell you its small light stuff. Call me if you want to work and get paid in cash at the end of the day.


----------

